# Autocruise Recall on airride



## 98937 (Apr 28, 2006)

Hi All 
We have just arrived home after our latest trip to find a recall letter from "Autocruise" regarding something to do with the "air-ride" suspension system on my "Wentworth" van. Does anybody know anything about this? and could somebody perhaps throw some further light on it.
John :?


----------



## sergeant (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi, It is nothing to get too concerned about. All it is is that the brake compensator rod needs adjusting by 8.4mm. Under normal braking circumstances it makes no difference at all. It is only under panic braking that it alters the brake bias very slightly. It only takes me 10 minutes to do them. Speak to your dealer, Steve


----------



## 100390 (Aug 7, 2006)

*recalls*

Try the website listed below, usually you can search by make model etc and it will inform you of the nature of the recall.

http://www.vosa.gov.uk/vosa/apps/recalls/default.asp

Derek


----------



## 98937 (Apr 28, 2006)

Hi
Thanks for the info Steve, have booked MH in with WCM (dealers)
to have it sorted
John


----------

